# Webster Police Chief Michael Shaw Appeases Protesters By Lying Down Next To I Can’t Breathe Sign Wit



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm at a loss for words.
From TB:
Webster Police Chief Michael Shaw Appeases Protesters By Lying Down Next To I Can't Breathe Sign With Hands Behind Back


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Great photo op you FRAUD! So this is the leadership we are now seeing around the country. An old sergeant once told me, “ get in trouble on this job and the department will stand behind you,......way, way, way behind you” 
Although I experienced this many time in my career , Thanks for reminding all of us again.....32 years later Chief Shaw!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Somebody should have kneeled on him in sympathy, like all these other bitches in blue are doing...


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe he needs a diaper change while he's down there.........What the Jesus H Christ is happening!?!?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*He's all set for his Colonoscopy now. BTW, excellent calm, neutral and respectful leadership.................Resign and run for office you opportunistic douche-pump!*


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

He’s the CEMLEC SWAT Commander too. Will be interesting to see how the troops will react 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

